# Tying bands to forks inspired by Rufus



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I was a tube shooter for many, many years, but after my return to slingery I have have gone way way back to my flat band/inner tube days.

So my material is usually some strips of th same material used for bands.

I would try to describe this, but a picture has more word value. I also made a sketch. I numbered the steps.

I am interested in what y'all think. My main reasoning is on pfs a layer of latex to cushion fork hits and shorten my bands without loosing material for when they break at the pouch. I can just untie and rewrap & tuck.
After the last pic just repeat. (Make sure your pouch is hangin' right.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

And you said you weren't a "why" guy. 

I'm genuinely curious whether this works or not. The cushioning is probably real, but I bet latex on latex ups the abrasion considerably as they have a high friction coefficient with each other. Only way to find out if your hypothesis is correct is to test!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I maybe a little bit of a why guy... but testing began with my 1st fork... and it may be more or a psychological cushion. 
The ball when rebounding did seem to travel slower because I could track it with my eye.

The actual extra band material is there for certain. I was Boy Scout and I hate to cut my cordage if I can avoid it.

The knot (technically a wrap) does hold. I have shot 100's... maybe 1,000's of times with 3 bands sets that eventual broke at the pouch. 
It is just an extra fold of a Rufus Hussey method. 
I do 3 wrap then fold with 3 more wraps... put my string in and 2 more wraps and a tuck.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> I was a tube shooter for many, many years, but after my return to slingery I have have gone way way back to my flat band/inner tube days.
> 
> So my material is usually some strips of th same material used for bands.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, sir, but my pouch is always hanging right.

...unless I'm looking at a mirror image...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

STO said:


> And you said you weren't a "why" guy.
> 
> I'm genuinely curious whether this works or not. The cushioning is probably real, but I bet latex on latex ups the abrasion considerably as they have a high friction coefficient with each other. Only way to find out if your hypothesis is correct is to test!


I think he's right about the latex on latex. My GF and I tried it and we got stuck.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahaha.... Thwack... hahaha... you rock & roll all of the time. Oh, that hurt me...


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> STO said:
> 
> 
> > And you said you weren't a "why" guy.
> ...


Oh no! Too many different jokes..... too many different hilarious directions that could go. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: But this is a family forum, so I must behave. :angrymod: :angrymod: :angrymod:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

STO said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > STO said:
> ...


You just need some positive affirmation. Just keep saying, over and over, "I must behave", "I must behave", etc. Don't give up until you have everything under control. You can do it, and Tag is here to help.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot for sharing


----------

